# Martingale collar.



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well im off to buy miller a martingale collar. He tried on my friends dogs collar, (which is a martingale), and he walked amazing. My friends dog is a small jack russle and he walks great to. For some dogs, diffrent training styles work, and for him, i guess its the martingale LOL. If anybody has any brand of martingale to reccomend, that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what IS a martingale??


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ummmm, wow. sure looks like a choker to me... be careful with it!!!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

they also make the in all fabric like this and thats probably what im going to get for him. And with any collar, it all depends on how you use it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES, I'm glad you will be learning how to use it safely!! that one is cuter for sure!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ummmm, wow. sure looks like a choker to me... be careful with it!!!


They aren't really chokers, Tammy, as there is a limited amount of tightening. At the tightest position, they should still not "choke" the dog, and they loosen up more, so that they are very comfortable if the dog ISN'T pulling.

They were actually designed for dog with big necks and proportionally smaller heads, like Greyhounds and Whippets. These dogs are prone to backing out of regular collars, because if it fits their neck, it fits OVER their head.

It wouldn't be my choice for a coated breed, but they are no harsher than a regular flat buckle collar. One the one the OP posted with the chain, the chain is over the back of the dog's neck, not against his throat, so there is not much contact with the dog. I'd think it would destroy a long coat, however.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I use both of those Martingales. I actually like the one with the chain the best. Karen is correct - when you are walking the dog, the chain is at the back of the neck, and when it is sized properly, it does not close tightly around the neck. If they were to pull on the leash, however, it would be no different than pulling on a collar. 

The cloth martingale I have is made of very stiff fabric - it does not lay as flat as the one shown above in the photo. I wish it would soften up a bit, but so far, it hasn't. Being stiff like it is, the loop sticks out more, and is easier to snap a leash on and off, I suppose. I usually leave the leash attached to mine, just grab the whole thing, collar and leash, slip it over their heads, and away we go.

I LOVE the martingales, if the dog does not pull. When Augie was a pup, he did slip out of a regular collar and scared the #^%& out of me. My boys do not wear collars all the time and these are so easy, once fitted, to slip on and off over their heads. 

And, no, I have no problem with either matting or hair breakage, and both of mine are in full coat.

Karen, what did you use on Kodi in Novice Rally? Our trainer said the martingales are not permitted there.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I ordered show leather martingale-leash-all-in-one because Roki hates that silk show leads. My friend has shi tzu in full show coat and she uses exclusively that type of martingale with chain. To my surprise it doesn't destroy or mat coat at all and her boy is very happy with it. My vet sells very nice rolled leather martingales with chain and I think I am going to buy one for Roki.
Marina&Roki


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya, millers going to get cut down very short on wednsday, and i will be keeping it that short, so i don't think that pinching the hair will be a problam


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, what did you use on Kodi in Novice Rally? Our trainer said the martingales are not permitted there.


I've never used a martingale on him. I use just a regular rolled leather, flat buckle collar and a 6' skinny leather lead.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I've never used a martingale on him. I use just a regular rolled leather, flat buckle collar and a 6' skinny leather lead.


 Yes, I worded that oddly, didn't I? I knew you didn't use martingales, but since I do, and they aren't permitted, and you have much experience in Rally, I wondered what you used. Thanks! I have been kind of slacking on our training - lots of spring home stuff to do and our trainer was sick for awhile and I had a messed up ankle - but we have been learning and practicing the new Rally signs. Augie did great when we finally went back. Maybe he needed a break too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, interesting! thank you all for the education on the martingale collar! I had never heard of them before! Sounds like a great tool!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I use a matingale collar as well as a harness.

I rarely use the martingale since oreo is very very good at walking on leash.

Even if your collar is set to not choke, what I find it that it still chokes just like a regualt collar if the dog starts to dart into a direction. Oreo does this, not dart but just move to a different direction, and he starts hacking (another reason why i don't use it anymore).

From what my instructor told me, the martingale coller is used to teach a dog that a slight pull will close the coller making it tight around the neck and tight around the neck means 'do not do' whole loose around the neck mean'you can do'.

Do not 'pop'/yank the leash, that's not how to use the coller.

BTW, oreo is getting shaved end of the month as well.


----------



## IWAPsoon (Jul 31, 2011)

Never used this brand but on another forum people seemed to like them.

http://www.hoganleather.com/store/products/4_martingales/page/1/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

IWAPsoon said:


> Never used this brand but on another forum people seemed to like them.
> 
> http://www.hoganleather.com/store/products/4_martingales/page/1/


As I mentioned before, I've never used a martingale, but I have several Hogan Leather collars and leashes. They are beautifully made, buttery soft, and all stitched, no staples or grommets.


----------

